# JD 2010 fix patch or junk



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

A industrial JD 2010 with loader and backhoe needed a new home for free so it is here for now. It has run to load and unload and check all hoe functions. Has sat 10+ years with no history other than widow wanted it gone.

I know a little about that ere of JD diesels, all bad. The ones with sleeves all mounted in a header plate.

It has water leaking into oil would like to try a block sealer to at least try to check out the rest of the tractor. If other problems show up well then fixing is probably not going to happen. But it is always nice to have things like backhoe when digging is needed.

What experiences have you had with different block sealers. I have had limited success with K and W brand in a Cat D6 with leaking pre combustion chambers. Lasts for about a year with 50 to 100 hours of us.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not familiar with that engine I guess, we have a JD400 backhoe and a JD401C. Both have the 239CI 4 banger in em, both have proven to be pretty reliable. Both have a standard head and sleeves in the engine. I believe they are the equivalent of a 3020.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Around here as long as it runs it would be worth $3500 if you fix it double that.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't remember if that has an oil cooler under the oil filter or not, if so it might be a place to look for a leak.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Wethay said:


> I don't remember if that has an oil cooler under the oil filter or not, if so it might be a place to look for a leak.


2010 engine has no oil cooler. I've never heard of a block sealer recommended for JD wet sleeve engines because of the o-ring seals..

What type fuel does engine utilize???


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

It is a diesel Jim. I don't know that I would expect a lot out of a block sealer,but sometime you get lucky.

The more I learn this is not one of the tractors that made JD number one in the tractor business. I dealt with this tractors cousin in a JD 95 sidehill combine with a 248 diesel engine. They where lovingly called 6 pack engines in that all 6 sleeves where welded to a header plate. Every one of them had problems,between dropping valves and having water get around the bottom of the sleeves. All manor of tricks were tried to keep the water out,never heard of any really helping.

I know of people never buying another Deere tractor after buying a 2010. Was not sure which model it had been,but after asking questions this one of the poorer designs JD came up with. Much as the 404 in the 4020 is one most think is a very good one.

Anyone know if a 2020 engine is a bolt in replacement,as I have heard it is better. Not that I know where I would find one.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ray 54 said:


> It is a diesel Jim. I don't know that I would expect a lot out of a block sealer,but sometime you get lucky.
> 
> The more I learn this is not one of the tractors that made JD number one in the tractor business. I dealt with this tractors cousin in a JD 95 sidehill combine with a 248 diesel engine. They where lovingly called 6 pack engines in that all 6 sleeves where welded to a header plate. Every one of them had problems,between dropping valves and having water get around the bottom of the sleeves. All manor of tricks were tried to keep the water out,never heard of any really helping.
> 
> ...


Can't believe that the 2020 engine isn't light years better if you can make it work. The only thing close to a 2010 is a 1010-run if anyone offers you either, dad had a 1010 and then I had one thinking dad's mess was a fluke. It wasn't.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

300 series engine(2020) has a different flywheel housing pattern than a 2010. i think a 3-53 or 4-53 Detroit would be easier to install as JD utilized a 2-53 engine in model 435.


----------

